# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Brivis buffalo not working! Help!

## adsy69

HI just wondering if any one can help me out.....
i have a old brivis buffalo model number vr800a1160  
we are having a problem where the pilot is on, the fan is working but the burner will not ignite.
we have treid resetting the unit but still no luck  :Annoyed: 
any suggestions?  
thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmelb

> HI just wondering if any one can help me out.....
> i have a old brivis buffalo model number vr800a1160  
> we are having a problem where the pilot is on, the fan is working but the burner will not ignite.
> we have treid resetting the unit but still no luck 
> any suggestions?  
> thanks

  Hi, I have the exact same problem!! Any luck to your post??? We had the new Smart Meter (Electricity) installed during summer and this was the first time we've fired up the heater since.
Pilot light is on, no flahing lights on the circuit board on the unit. I've replace the batteries on the wall controller just in case. IT fires up, I can here the fan going but no heat??!! Please help.

----------


## plum

Possibly a faulty gas control, You will need a gasfitter to replace.

----------


## jimmelb

> Possibly a faulty gas control, You will need a gasfitter to replace.

  Thanks Plum, is that the part where the pilot light knob is??? 
Can you attach an image please?
And how much does one of those cost? 
and more importantly...what would be a reasonble price to pay for someone to come and replace this? 
Sorry for the many questions but us Noobs usually get ripped off 
by these big companies that come out and start charging before they even look at it. 
thanks again,
jimmelb 
Sorry all, I just want to clarify that the pilot light is ON, the fan works, when I fire it up..I can see the pilot light flame being "pushed"? by some air.. towards the burners.
But the burners don't light up!!??

----------


## plum

Yes it is the grey metal box shape, with like a blue plastic part on top where 3 wires attach, and the pilot knob is to the front of that. [ I wouldn't have the faintest idea in attaching pictures ].
Having said that, it could also be a burnt out transformer, as you've suggested it is an old unit, [ is the external case brown in colour ] sometimes it's not worth spending money on these units because of the age and condition of the heat exchanger.

----------

